# 2-minute Survey for Undergraduate Research Project



## valhos (Apr 1, 2021)

2-minute survey on in-person and streaming opera: https://pitt.co1.qualtrics.com/jfe/form/SV_cZlmyOWySlTMO5U

If you have the time, I'd immensely appreciate it if you complete this survey for my undergraduate research project. Anyone who has seen an opera (either in-person or on a streaming service) is eligible to participate. Thank you!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Well that was quick.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

SixFootScowl said:


> Well that was quick.


Quick is good . . .


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Very quick and user friendly. I'm glad I could help!


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Done, good luck with your project.


----------



## valhos (Apr 1, 2021)

Thank you so much for completing it! And I'm glad it was quick.


----------



## valhos (Apr 1, 2021)

Thank you so much!


----------



## valhos (Apr 1, 2021)

Thank you so much for completing the survey!


----------

